# Primal Wear Jersey fit?



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking at some of the military styled jerseys from Primal Wear (POW MIA in particular) and I seem to come up somewhere between medium and large.

Do their jerseys run true to size? large? small?

I figure I would ask here before taking a lengthy trip out to the nearest dealer...and when I do (on Wednesday) I'll at least be able to start off with the "correct" size.

The Apparel and Protection forum has so far been a great help in a number of riding gear choices and I haven't had to ask a question until now.:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Genom said:


> Looking at some of the military styled jerseys from Primal Wear (POW MIA in particular) and I seem to come up somewhere between medium and large.
> 
> Do their jerseys run true to size? large? small?
> 
> ...


I would say they are a bit on the snug side


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

highdelll said:


> I would say they are a bit on the snug side


Yep.


----------



## Endo73 (Aug 13, 2008)

Agree, they fit on the snug side.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Yup, certainly snug. 

I got a chance to try some on Wednesday and needed to go with a large (even though most of my 'specs' fell in to their medium category)


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 37.5 chest and their S is the perfect almost exactly body forming fit. So I'd say their sizing chart is highly accurate.


----------

